# Carp tackle SW Ohio?



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

anywhere within 30-40 miles of Dayton that carries Carp tackle? i am in need of a chumming "catapult" and maybe a tri-pod setup (tripod, buzz bar, heads). i hate ordering stuff offline that i know nothing about, like to check it out in person.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Westside Bait & Tackle is the closest place, but they are in Indy. I don't recall seeing catties when I was there two weeks ago, but I wasn't looking for them. Bank Fishing Systems is part of Westside Bait & tackle too.

Westside Bait & Tackle
1507 W Vermont St, Indianapolis, IN 46222

What are you looking to use the catapult for? I might be able to help point you in the right direction.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

catapult would be used to chum corn.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

For catapult options check out Big Carp Tackle to Wacker Bait & Tackle online.

Here is the BCT catapult page: http://www.bigcarptackle.com/store/home.php?cat=255

I use the Fox Swing Head Method Catapult and while it is pricey it does what I need it to from slinging out method balls to the occasional can of corn. If you only plan on slinging corn you can get away with the Fox Powergrip Catapults, which have a decent particle pouch for shooting corn. For the most part stay away from catapults that are under $20 with the exception of those from Fox, though I haven't used of the Power Guard models. You will also want to stay away from the boilie catapults because they have smaller pouches than are useful for particles.

What are you looking for in a tripod? Are you actually looking for a single tripod or a full rodpod? If you fish areas with soft ground you would be better off with banksticks and and alarms instead of a full rodpod. Banksticks are much cheaper, lighter, and easier to transport. A rodpod will cope with most conditions and some pods will be flexible enough to allow the rod tips to point upward, which is particularly useful when fishing in current. All rodpods are not created equal. I have been using the Fox Horizon pod for the last two years, which replaced an older Fox Frontier pod that was less versatile. The Horizon pod is compact, sturdy, light weight and flexible enough to raise the rod tips with long stormpoles (beefier version of banksticks) in the event that it is necessary. Bank Fishing Systems has pod that looks very similar to the Horizon Pod, but after seeing it in person two weeks ago it is far from equal.

Let me know what items have peeked you interest and I or another carp fisherman will ease some of your fears with ordering site unseen. We are a small tight knit community and check out eachothers gear on the bank.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

only thing i would be slinging is corn. what is so bad about the cheapie catapults? and here i was looking at the $5 one online . as far as the tripod, most of the places i fish for carp, and channel cats (eastwood and GMR) are really hard packed gravel banks, almost impossible to get a bankstick in. i have some heavy duty rod holders i made at work and its all i can to get one in the ground at the spots i fish, and then i still have to lean rocks against them to keep them up. i dont need a full "pod", just something to keep the front of the rods propped on.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Dink if u want to save money on a rod pod make your own.http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/358pod_003.jpg
oh if you buy a real cheap catapult,just remember u get what u pay for : )


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

truck said:


> Dink if u want to save money on a rod pod make your own.http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/358pod_003.jpg
> oh if you buy a real cheap catapult,just remember u get what u pay for : )


hmmm, intiresting! i might just have to take that idea and modify it just a bit, thanks truck.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The problem with the cheap catapults is that the elastic sucks and the pouches usually aren't very good. With that said you might be able to buy a cheap one and then get better elastics and a new pouch. I have a cheap catapult from Resistance Tackle that I have a Fox method pouch and Fox elastic on.

If you want to go cheap get this one from Resistance. The handle is rugged and the elastic looks like it has been upgraded. If you decide to buy a different pouch and spare elastic you would still be saving $5-10.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Damn Dink. I had just the thing you needed. It was a Hand Held "Hyper Disc Launcher" for clay pigeons. I gave them away as Christmas gifts.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Most all catapults suck when it comes to 
durability.Fox are some of the absolute worst
you can buy if you want it last.If you buy a Fox
catapult you should buy at least 2 sets of spare
ellastic and pouches ( The 'leather' Fox pouches
are absolute rubbish! and won't last long with
even mild use,infact I ripped new one to shreads
on the the very same day I opened it.)

With that said, I like the Fox catapults the best
because they perform great when everything is 
working as it is suppose to.I just stock up on
spares and replace everything regularly or at 
any sign of weakness and believe me its quite 
often.Sometimes the enitre catapult needs to
be replaced.I can go through 2-3 a year.

The best pults I've seen are of the Drennan 
range.They tend to have very hardy ellastics 
and pouches.But not as easily had as a Fox.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Use a plastic wiffle ball bat for your corn...cut the end off, fill the bat up and swing away!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Good idea Flathunter!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Use a plastic wiffle ball bat


Reminds me of.....

"I did it like this, I did it like that
I did it with a wiffle ball bat".....


Yes sir, I just broke off some Beastie Boy lyrics from the late 1980's!!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

flathunter said:


> Use a plastic wiffle ball bat for your corn...cut the end off, fill the bat up and swing away!


great idea! it would be a duel purpose bat...... one to chum corn, one to give to Vicky when she wants to go bear huntin' (so glad she isnt a member on here!) looks like i am hittin the dollar store tomorrow.....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just how many cans of corn will this rig hold??? and I imagine it would sling it in a long line from say, right to left vs the catapult/slingshot method to put out chum in a cicular position, anyone have thoughts on straight lines, circul;ar, across currents etc. when it comes to chumming? Also, how much chum is enough vs too much?? Id hate to feed them all while my baits just sits there as they slowly mosey off the "swim" with a full belly. 

Planning to get out to hit some GMR Lipscalers with Dink in another hour or two!
Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you going to buy the regular size yellow wiffel ball bat or the big azz red ones that are like 10 times larger than the regular size ones? Man, those big red ones will hold a bushel of corn!!!!!


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

A Large, long handel plastic spoon, makes a good flipper for corn.
I use 1 and can flip it 20 or 25 yards, no problem.


----------

